# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تفاوت دروس اختصاصی ریاضی و تجربی (خیلی مهم )

## vseo

سلام 
لطفا راهنمایی کنید من رشتم ریاضی و میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم چه درس هایی رو سال چهارم ریاضی با چهارم تجربی فرق می کنه

مثلا ریاضی 1 و 2 پیش تجربی و دیفرانسیل و گسسته و جبر تحیلی ریاضی که داره کدوم دروس ریاضی تجربی تو دیفرانسیل هست که نباید بخونیم ؟ فیزیک رو هم بگین .

لطفا کامل ذکر کنید خیلی ممنون

----------


## vseo

> سلام 
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید من رشتم ریاضی و میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم چه درس هایی رو سال چهارم ریاضی با چهارم تجربی فرق می کنه
> 
> مثلا ریاضی 1 و 2 پیش تجربی و دیفرانسیل و گسسته و جبر تحیلی ریاضی که داره کدوم دروس ریاضی تجربی تو دیفرانسیل هست که نباید بخونیم ؟ فیزیک رو هم بگین .
> 
> لطفا کامل ذکر کنید خیلی ممنون


کسی اطلاعی نداره؟

----------


## helper

کد:  1116495 
*پرسش*

*با سلام میخواستم بدونم برای تغییر رشته از ریاضی به تجربی چه درس هایی را باید امتحان داد؟ وکدام امتحان های نهایی سال سوم ریاضی در کنکور تجربی موثر است و با چه درسی معادل میخورد؟ ایا اگر حسابان معادل زیست است نمره ی کامل حسابان به اندازه ی نمره ی کامل زیست در کنکور تجربی اثر میگذارد و یا کمتر؟ با تشکر*

*پاسخ*

* با نام و یاد خدا
سلام،
می توانید در امتحان تغییر رشته شرکت کرده و  با امتحان دادن دروس زیست 1 و 2 و پس از تغییر رشته مدرک سال چهارم را در  رشته تجربی گرفته و سپس کنکور دهید. برای تغییر رشته باید تابستان قبل از  سال چهارم در امتحان تغییر رشته شرکت کرده و در آن موفق شوید. زمان دقیق  امتحان تغییر رشته را می توانید از مدرسه محل تحصیلتان یا اداره آموزش و  پرورش سوال کنید
*

*تا همین حد اطلاع دارم*

----------


## vseo

> کد:  1116495 
> *پرسش*
> 
> *با سلام میخواستم بدونم برای تغییر رشته از ریاضی به تجربی چه درس هایی را باید امتحان داد؟ وکدام امتحان های نهایی سال سوم ریاضی در کنکور تجربی موثر است و با چه درسی معادل میخورد؟ ایا اگر حسابان معادل زیست است نمره ی کامل حسابان به اندازه ی نمره ی کامل زیست در کنکور تجربی اثر میگذارد و یا کمتر؟ با تشکر*
> 
> *پاسخ*
> 
> * با نام و یاد خدا
> سلام،
> ...


نه مثل اینکه متوجه نشدین من منظورم اینی که شما اشاره کردین نبود ... قصد تغییر رشته ندارم .میخوام بدونم درس های اختصاصی مثل ریاضی و فیزیک رشته تجربی با ریاضی چه فرقی می کنه؟؟؟

----------


## pourya_blue

> سلام 
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید من رشتم ریاضی و میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم چه درس هایی رو سال چهارم ریاضی با چهارم تجربی فرق می کنه
> 
> مثلا ریاضی 1 و 2 پیش تجربی و دیفرانسیل و گسسته و جبر تحیلی ریاضی که داره کدوم دروس ریاضی تجربی تو دیفرانسیل هست که نباید بخونیم ؟ فیزیک رو هم بگین .
> 
> لطفا کامل ذکر کنید خیلی ممنون


درود دوست عزیز
در رابطه با فیزیک، تا اونجایی که من میدونم در فصل 1 چهارم ،ریاضیا حرکت پرتابی دارن که تجربیا ندارن،
در فصل نمیدونم چند! تو مقدمه کتاب نگاه کنید، ریاضیا اثر دوپلر دارن و تجربیا ندارن
در فصل آخر هم تجربیا رسانا و نارسانا و فیزیک حالت جامد،اگه اشتباه نکنم، ندارن و فقط بررسی ساختار هسته رو دارن،
تو ریاضی تجربی هم سرفصل های چهارم مشخصه،
احتمال و تابع و تصاعد و دنباله و معادله مثلثاتی و مشتق و کاربرد و هندسه مختصاتی و مقاطع مخروطی(دایره-بیضی-سهمی-هذلولی) و انتگرال ...
موفق باشید**

----------

